# National Day Against Intolerance



## Ruthanne (Aug 24, 2016)

Here is something about it:

https://matthewhyde.wordpress.com/2...musical-preferences-lifestyle-and-dress-code/


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 24, 2016)

So all you who don't like it I have no patience with you!!!

:lol1:


----------

